

Thanks for the feedback, HN - Xixi
http://shiningpanda.blogspot.com/2010/10/thanks-for-feedback-hacker-news.html

======
cool-RR
It's great that you got valuable information and that you're humble enough to
realize you should readjust your plans to give people what they really need.
I'm really looking forward to your beta!

(P.S.: Your blog shows up in some foreign language, especially at the bottom,
probably a bug.)

